# Friends



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Is there anyone out there that can say that you have a single true friend that is honest, genuine and not one bit two faced?

I have found that there is very little substance out there. In fact, I don't have a single person in my life (outside of family) that has shown dependability or a real effort. People simply don't care.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I can. Lighten up lifes to short to be grading your friends.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> Is there anyone out there that can say that you have a single true friend that is honest, genuine and not one bit two faced?
> 
> I have found that there is very little substance out there. In fact, I don't have a single person in my life (outside of family) that has shown dependability or a real effort. People simply don't care.


Not for nothing man but we all got flaws. Its what makes us, us! Example, Cindy Crawford. She's got that thing on her face. Would you turn her away?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, definitely. Some I talk to almost daily, some I don't see or talk to for months at a time. However these friends would do pretty much anything for me, and I them. 

Either ya got the wrong friends, or reflect inwards and re-examine yourself. That's not a dig or anything, but think of it this way, if you were your friend, would you go out of the way for yourself?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yeah, definitely. Some I talk to almost daily, some I don't see or talk to for months at a time. However these friends would do pretty much anything for me, and I them.


 That, exactly. Some friends are high maintenance; others as said above, I can go months without talking to, and when we meet up again its like we resume the previous conversation mid-sentence. As I get older, I make sure to hold onto the good people in my life, while also ditching the bad.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

We all need a 'non discriminating' friend in our lives somewhere. You'll find one.






Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> I have ONE friend that would be "there" for me for anything - even if not physically there as we all have our limitations and she's thousands of miles away. We've been besties since diapers !
> 
> I do have other friends, that I'd be there for hands down, but I doubt that's mutual.


Same here. I have one really good friend that I know I can count on for anything anytime anywhere. Honestly, that's all I really need. I tell my kids that I would rather have one good friend than 100 fair weather friends. I think most of us have had friends that we have been there for and have been willing to do whatever we could for them only to learn that those people are so wrapped up in themselves that they either can't or won't make the slightest effort to reciprocate.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

3 plus my dog...she is more loyal than all of them, and is also the only woman who happily jumps into bed with me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I went through a really shitty year. If it weren't for my friends, well, I just dont know. Yes, I have a good network if friends that I can rely on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I went through a really shitty year. If it weren't for my friends, well, I just dont know. Yes, I have a good network if friends that I can rely on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You certainly did. Sorry for you bro. You might a have good network of friends, but be wary of those MC types


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always had a lot of "friends", but I only have a handful of really good ones that I can rely on, no matter what. Guys/girls I've known for 20 years. (most of my life) 

I'm also fortunate to have two older brothers who are my best friends and close with the the buddies who mean the most to me. They treat my friends like extended family.

It's easy to know the difference. When you fuck up real bad, and don't want to show your face, they're the people who bust your balls and force you to have a good time in spite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

While I'm friendly with many people, I don't have too many close friends, but I am fiercely loyal to those friends, as they are to me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> My kids have some close friends - there's the one's they'll be there for - Princess has a few - but only a couple who'll be there for her - one of her besties from 1st grade on up - a guy - came over and buried the cat for her a few years ago - in February - dug a deep hole for him.
> He was there for her 21st birthday, and always at least responds from wherever he is (school in another state) for her.
> Manchild#1 has the same core 3 friends he's had since 4th grade - SAME deal.
> Manchild#2 is learning - he's got his "party buddies" but the friends he can count on - the group that was here bawling they would miss him - were his real friends.
> ...


I think that's one of the hardest things for kids, when they find out that while they have a lot of friends there are only a couple that will be there for them the way they are for others. Unfortunately, my girls had a few friends that they thought were good friends who turned out otherwise. Thankfully so, because at least a couple of them have chosen to go down the wrong path in life. The funny thing is that their most loyal friends are almost all guys.



mtc said:


> My boy Meatball waits at the bedroom door for me... hell - he snores, farts, and has a furry butt - JUST like sleeping with a guy !!
> 
> Only he loves me no matter how bad I look/smell !!


That's one of the reasons I like dogs better than a lot (ok most) people. No matter how crappy you look, feel, smell or think things are they always know what to do to make you feel better. Sure there are friends you can catch up with years later like you never missed a beat, but a dog is the only friend who greets you like he hasn't seen you in years when you've only been gone 5 minutes. While not as much as the dog, even my cats are more loyal than a lot of people.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> While not as much as the dog, even my cats are more loyal than a lot of people.


My loyal friends are dog people.

78th, Lucky for you, you're surrounded by some of the most loyal people you'll ever find on the job. You just have to weed through a few idiots here and there. It's tough but try being a chick, bitches B crazy! I spend most days ignoring the phone because i'm not in the mood to be someones free psychiatrist...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have alot to say on this topic, however I will just say this. Without the encouraging words, emails, pms and other things I cant even remember from the yr or so I was really sick I would NOT be here right now, period. One would be amazed at the difference you can make with a simple kind word and most of the time you wouldnt even know you made a difference.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Delta hit it on the head. My best friend I have known for 32 years. We can complete each others sentences. Seriously. It is funny and strange at the same time. But a retired trooper friend, (RIP Edwin Kelly) once told me the only people you can trust are the ones in your house when you lock the door at night. That is largely true.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Perhaps my initial posting was a little too melancholy. This was more of a posting to bitch than look for pity. Thx for the PM's though.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Just to add my .02 cents. 

A guy on my job who had retired a few years back said this;

"If after twenty plus years here, you have five close friends, twenty or so who you care about, and the rest you may just piss on if they were on fire, you have done pretty well ."

Words I live by. 

There are a few people that I work FOR not WITH, I wouldn't even piss on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

